

Ask HN: How to sell a PI class C network? - kephra

There had been no 192.168&#x2F;16, 10&#x2F;8 or 172.16&#x2F;20 private networks, when I joined the internet ages ago. Instead the RFCs told, that one must register a provider independent class C network before. So I did.<p>A provider independent (PI) network means, that I own it forever, that I do not need to pay any (annual) fee for it. But also that I can not force any provider to route this network. Unfortunate my network is no longer routed, since I moved housing, even if I stayed at same provider, as the routing of the network was informal done by a friend working for that provider. So I&#x27;m using it like a better private network at home and for OpenVPN.<p>The network is now part of AS20676 university autonomous system, when classless IP became common, so it requires just a mail to UniDo to switch routing to any place in Germany and perhaps even Europe. And a provider willing to accept that route.<p>My questions:<p>- What is a provider independent class C network worth?
- Is there any market for class C networks?
======
namecast
Check out ipv4marketgroup.com. I've used them in the past. There is a market
but you need to be the registered POC (all communications will go through the
POC your RIR has on record) to get anything going.

Assuming you have rights to transfer the block, the current going rate for
RIPE addresses is between 10 and 20 dollars per IP, depending on the size of
the block and the buyer (e.g. APNIC buyers have a higher level of demand than
ARIN, and an inter-RIR transfer to either is about the same amount of hassle).

Minus side is that a broker will take 25% of the cut at least. There's a
smaller market for non-brokered transaction, but you'll need help navigating
those waters.

Let me know if you have any more questions. Also, this is just a /24, yes?
Just want to make sure I'm not misinterpreting 'class C', it's been a long
time since I've heard that term and I'm way used to CIDR now. At the moment a
/24 might not be worth the hassle of selling, leasing it out for temporary
profit on a month by month basis and then selling when the market gets even
tighter might be a better option.

~~~
kephra
_thanks_! Yes, Class C = /24\. So a class C is only $2500 to $5k, minus 25% is
not worth the work of selling it.

I think I'll continue using it for OpenVPN, where its nice that my real IP
addresses never conflict with any private network, and keep my network for a
few more years.

